# Sisterhood of the Traveling TUGgers!



## TUGBrian

So in another thread someone suggested a way to more easily "meet" other TUG members on vacation.

While i doubt many folks would want to post up exact travel dates publicly, it probably would make a match or two if we had a place where TUGGERS could post the resorts they were visiting "that month", and any common matches could be discussed privately to see if the actual dates would overlap.

at least anyone going to hilton head in jan could PM me (or vice versa) and see if our travel dates overlapped for a TUG dinner...or better yet if we were staying at the same resort for a friendly pool drink!

if this interests enough folks, im all for trying it out and maintaining it...could be fun like the TUG banner!

*Admin Edit:  See post 2 for active list of Traveling Tuggers!*


----------



## TUGBrian

*
Jan 2019*

moonstone - Corozal Belize
sologirl - Royal Haciendas, Playa Del Carmen
mas - Marriott's Canyon Villa's (Phoenix) and Desert Springs Villas II (Palm Springs, CA)
kwelty - Canaan WV
dmharris - Marriott Ocean Pointe - 1/20 to 1/27
Sugarcubesa - Quarter House New Orleans



*Feb 2019*
1. kwelty - Grandeur of Seas cruise
2. controller1 - Westin Mission Hills


*March 2019*
1. controller1 - Westin Ka'anapali


*April 2019*
1. controller1 - Westin Ka'anapali


*May 2019*
1. kwelty - Golden Strand Kill Devil Hills NC
2. glenn2 - esj azul san juan PR



*June 2019*
1. kwelty - Harbor Ridge ME
2. glenn2 - fishermans wharf, san fran CA



*July 2019*
1. controller1 - Westin Riverfront Mountain Villas



*August 2019*
1. kwelty - Tree Tops Gatlinburg TN



*Sept 2019*
1. kwelty - Outer Banks Beach Club Kill Devil Hills NC
2. Westin Ka'anapali



*Oct 2019*
1. glenn2 - ft lauderdale beach resort, FL



*Nov 2019*
1. glenn2 - Quarter House, New Orleans
*
*

*Dec 2019*
1. glenn2 - Ft Lauderdale Beach Resort, FL


----------



## TUGBrian

for those with travel in 2018, just post up the resort (or city if you dont want to go that deep with sharing your travel info) and ill add it to that month for you.


----------



## slip

Pono Kai in May. 

Thanks Brian


----------



## TUGBrian

DaveNW said:


> I’m in.
> 
> Dave


let me know what entry to make dave, note im going to delete this reply so that the list shows up just under the main post!


----------



## LisaH

I’ll give it a try
May: Marriott Phuket Beach Club
June: Pahio Shearwater


----------



## Passepartout

May - Williamsburg


----------



## bluehende

June   Land of Canaan
Oct     Seasons at Sugarbush


----------



## DaveNV

TUGBrian said:


> let me know what entry to make dave, note im going to delete this reply so that the list shows up just under the main post!



May: Maui
May: Big Island

Dave


----------



## Jan M.

April 21-29 Grandview Las Vegas
April 29-May 4 Wyndham Flagstaff
May 4-8 Grandview Las Vegas


----------



## rapmarks

May, June, July, August, September Christmas Mountain Village


----------



## Lydlady

June: Lawai Beach Resort, Kauai


----------



## turkel

April- May Frenchman's Cove 
July-August Marriott Aruba's


----------



## Passepartout

This was not how I envisioned how 'meet-ups' might work. This will be a WHOLE LOT OF WORK. If 1/4th of TUGgers post even 2 trips a year, that's over 50.000 one-at-a-time additions by TUGBrian and his volunteers. I had hoped it would be a lot more hands-off, automatic. I want TUGBrian and the volunteers to know they are appreciated, but this effort could very easily get waaay out of hand.

Jim


----------



## TUGBrian

updated with current info thru post 13!


----------



## TUGBrian

Passepartout said:


> This was not how I envisioned how 'meet-ups' might work. This will be a WHOLE LOT OF WORK. If 1/4th of TUGgers post even 2 trips a year, that's over 50.000 one-at-a-time additions by TUGBrian and his volunteers. I had hoped it would be a lot more hands-off, automatic. I want TUGBrian and the volunteers to know they are appreciated, but this effort could very easily get waaay out of hand.
> 
> Jim



i wouldnt expect moderators to focus alot of time on this...i dont mind updating it whenever I visit the forum so unless they are bored and want to add some items, ill consider this my project.  as long as there isnt any expectation that this be updated in real time or anything, we will see how it goes =)

honestly I find it fun to see where TUGGERS are going on vacation!


----------



## dioxide45

I doubt anyone else will be there, but we will be in Barbados in the second half of May.

There might be some here, Sheraton Vistana Villages Orlando, end of May.


----------



## heathpack

July:  Park City
September:  St George Utah


----------



## moonstone

So far...  Atlantic City, NJ middle of May for 10 days,    St.Augustine Beach,FL beginning of Nov. for a week.  More to come.

And... non-timeshare stay, but willing to meet up with visitors (or be a tour guide) in Corozal, Belize Jan 1st through end of March 2019.


~Diane


----------



## alwysonvac

September: Maui


----------



## klpca

May - Cozumel
June - Big Island
August - Truckee
Oct/Nov French Polynesia
Dec - Sedona

Thanks for doing this Brian!


----------



## SandyPGravel

April Maui Westin Kaanapali
November Harborside @ Atlantis

Thanx TUGBrian 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Elan

Seems to me that folks could just quote the itinerary post Brian set up (post #2) and edit it to add their info.  

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45

Elan said:


> Seems to me that folks could just quote the itinerary post Brian set up and edit it to add their info.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


The problem is that finding the most recent one may be difficult, and as I have also noticed, not everyone knows how to quote very well....


----------



## TUGBrian

its not that terribly hard to update TBH...thankfully the xenforo editor makes it super easy to make changes without having to know the underlying code to keep the current formatting.

honestly the biggest part of making any edit is looking up the city/state some of the resorts are in =D  obviously some are more familiar/obvious than others!


----------



## Elan

dioxide45 said:


> The problem is that finding the most recent one may be difficult, and as I have also noticed, not everyone knows how to quote very well....


I agree some struggle to quote, but the most recent one would always be the last posted

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## TUGBrian

the only issues i see with the quote option is folks that type their reply within the original quote box vs below it.

although im not really sure how one prevents that from happening.


----------



## Elan

TUGBrian said:


> its not that terribly hard to update TBH...thankfully the xenforo editor makes it super easy to make changes without having to know the underlying code to keep the current formatting.
> 
> honestly the biggest part of making any edit is looking up the city/state some of the resorts are in =D  obviously some are more familiar/obvious than others!


I guess if you don't mind doing the work.  Just seems like the individual posts muddy the thread.  

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## TUGBrian

we can always delete or hide the other posts if necessary.  or just make a brand new thread each year etc.  

just kinda winging it at the moment to see how popular this becomes!


----------



## Elan

TUGBrian said:


> the only issues i see with the quote option is folks that type their reply within the original quote box vs below it.
> 
> although im not really sure how one prevents that from happening.
> 
> I was thinking of adding to the original post.  Like this:
> 
> April
> 
> Elan: Timbuktu
> 
> May
> 
> Elan: Toledo





Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## TUGBrian

ah, that'd make it even harder (for me anyway) to follow.


----------



## Elan

TUGBrian said:


> we can always delete or hide the other posts if necessary.  or just make a brand new thread each year etc.
> 
> just kinda winging it at the moment to see how popular this becomes!


Yeah, just throwing ideas out.  Will settle out here in a bit, I imagine.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Elan

TUGBrian said:


> ah, that'd make it even harder (for me anyway) to follow.


That's how I've seen other forums do something similar.  Like a group buy.  If you want in, you edit the previous list by adding your name and quantity you want to buy to the bottom of the existing list.  Just becomes a rolling list.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## cissy

cissy Hilton Head May


----------



## JoyC

Lake Placid, NY - Sept


----------



## ace2000

Where's the Brotherhood of the Traveling TUGers thread located???


----------



## bluehende

TUGBrian said:


> its not that terribly hard to update TBH...thankfully the xenforo editor makes it super easy to make changes without having to know the underlying code to keep the current formatting.
> 
> honestly the biggest part of making any edit is looking up the city/state some of the resorts are in =D  obviously some are more familiar/obvious than others!



My bad.  I was probably the worst offender.  Didn't consider the cross resort ability as the two I own are the only ones in the area.

Thanks for doing this.  We attended one of the Orlando meet ups and had a blast.  Your efforts are very appreciated in my little corner of the world.


----------



## TUGBrian

its not a big deal at all, 95% of them i can figure out just from the resort name!  just a few threw me for a loop and i had to go look them up!


----------



## Passepartout

Oops, found another one: 

December- Las Vegas. That's Nevada, Brian.


----------



## catvag

TUGBrian said:


> So in another thread someone suggested a way to more easily "meet" other TUG members on vacation.
> 
> While i doubt many folks would want to post up exact travel dates publicly, it probably would make a match or two if we had a place where TUGGERS could post the resorts they were visiting "that month", and any common matches could be discussed privately to see if the actual dates would overlap.
> 
> at least anyone going to hilton head in jan could PM me (or vice versa) and see if our travel dates overlapped for a TUG dinner...or better yet if we were staying at the same resort for a friendly pool drink!
> 
> if this interests enough folks, im all for trying it out and maintaining it...could be fun like the TUG banner!
> 
> *Admin Edit:  See post 2 for active list of Traveling Tuggers!*


May -- Aruba Renaissance & Marriott Surf Club
Sept/Oct -- Curacao Royal Sea Aquarium


----------



## ChestersMom9

June- Village by the Gulf, Gulf Shores, Alabama


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

June, July- Hyatt Main Street Station, Hyatt Aspen, Hyatt Mountain Lodge


----------



## TheSwampers

July - The Pointe Resort & Club, Minocqua WI

Thanks


----------



## taterhed

OCT 2018

@taterhed- Frenchmans Cove, St. Thomas USVI


----------



## senorak

June- Sea Crest Surf & Raquet, Hilton Head


----------



## clifffaith

Starting Memorial Day weekend, ending three weeks later. All Worldmark: St. George, park City, West Yellowstone, Midland (Utah), Las Vegas


----------



## lilliand

June Marriott Mountainside - Park City, Utah
November Captain Morgan's - Belize


----------



## Love2Cats

April - Big Island
May - Oahu


----------



## TUGBrian

(note if I like your post, it means ive added it to the list)

looks like a few hawaii matches for TUGGERS sofar!  hope the weeks match up!


----------



## jlp879

Currently
Shell Vacations Holua Resort at Mauna Loa Village, Big Island

June:
Marriott Mountainside, Park City, Utah


----------



## TUGBrian

jlp879 said:


> Currently
> Shell Vacations Holua Resort at Mauna Loa Village, Big Island
> 
> June:
> Marriott Mountainside, Park City, Utah



nice!  looks like a june match for marriott mountainside with lilliand!  hope you guys are staying there for the same week!


----------



## mlnuwer

TUGBrian said:


> So in another thread someone suggested a way to more easily "meet" other TUG members on vacation.
> 
> While i doubt many folks would want to post up exact travel dates publicly, it probably would make a match or two if we had a place where TUGGERS could post the resorts they were visiting "that month", and any common matches could be discussed privately to see if the actual dates would overlap.
> 
> at least anyone going to hilton head in jan could PM me (or vice versa) and see if our travel dates overlapped for a TUG dinner...or better yet if we were staying at the same resort for a friendly pool drink!
> 
> if this interests enough folks, im all for trying it out and maintaining it...could be fun like the TUG banner!
> 
> *Admin Edit:  See post 2 for active list of Traveling Tuggers!*


Nuwer Welk Resort in May


----------



## mlnuwer

TUGBrian said:


> January 2018 - passed
> Feb 2018 - passed
> March 2018 - passed
> 
> *April 2018*
> 
> Jan M. - Grandview Las Vegas Nevada
> Jan M. - Wyndham Flagstaff Arizona
> turkel - Frenchmans Cove, St. Thomas USVI
> SandyPGravel - Westin Kaanapali, Maui
> Love2Cats - Big Island Hawaii
> jlp879 - Holua @ Mauna Loa Village, Big island Hawaii
> *
> 
> 
> May 2018
> *
> 
> Slip - Pono Kai, Kauai Hawaii
> LisaH - Marriott Phuket Beach Club, Thailand
> Passepartout - Williamsburg Virginia
> DaveNW - Maui and Big Island Hawaii
> Jan M. - Grandview Las Vegas Nevada
> Jan M. - Wyndham Flagstaff Arizona
> rapmarks - Christmas Mountain Village, Wisconsin Dells
> dioxide45 - Barbados
> dioxide45 - Vistana Villages, Orlando FL
> moonstone - Atlantic City NJ
> klpca - Cozumel
> cissy - Hilton Head
> catvag - Aruba Surf Club
> clifffaith - Worldmark St. George Utah
> Love2Cats - Oahu, Hawaii
> MLNuwer - Welk Resort - Escondido
> 
> *
> 
> 
> June 2018*
> 
> LisaH - Pahio Shearwater, Princeville Hawaii
> bluehende - Land of Canaan, Davis WV
> rapmarks - Christmas Mountain Village, Wisconsin Dells
> Lydlady - Lawai Beach Resort, Kauai Hawaii
> klcpa - Big Island Hawaii
> Timesharevon - Carriage House Las Vegas
> chestersmom9 - Village by the Gulf, Gulf Shores Alabama
> Tusconadventurer - Hyatt Main Street Station, breckenridge co
> tusconadventurer - Hyatt Aspen Colorado
> senorak - Sea Crest Surf Resort, Hilton Head SC
> clifffaith - West Yellowstone, Midland Utah
> clifffaith - Las Vegas Nevada
> lilliand - Marriott Mountainside, Park City Utah
> jlp879 - Marriott Mountainside, Park City Utah
> *
> 
> 
> July 2018*
> 
> rapmarks - Christmas Mountain Village, Wisconsin Dells
> 
> turkel - Marriott Aruba
> heathpack - Park City Utah
> TimeshareVon - Wyndham Sea Watch, Myrtle Beach
> Tusconadventurer - Hyatt Mountain Lodge, Avon Colorado
> TheSwampers - Pointe Resort & Club, Minocqua, WI
> *
> 
> 
> August 2018*
> 
> rapmarks - Christmas Mountain Village, Wisconsin Dells
> klpca - Truckee
> MLNuwer - Welk Resort, Escondido
> *
> 
> 
> Sept 2018*
> 
> rapmarks - Christmas Mountain Village, Wisconsin Dells
> heathpack - St. George Utah
> alwaysonvac - Maui
> JoyC - Lake Placid NY
> catvag - Royal Sea Aquarium Curaco
> MLNuwer - Marriott Desert Springs - Palm Springs, CA
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Oct 2018*
> 
> bluehende - Seasons at Sugarbush, Warren VT
> klpca - French Polynesia
> catvag - Royal Sea Aquarium Curaco
> taterhead - Frenchmans Cove, USVI
> *
> 
> 
> Nov 2018*
> 
> moonstone - St Augustine FL
> klpca - French Polynesia
> SandyPGravel - Harborside Atlantis, Bahamas
> lilliand - Captain Morgans Belize
> *
> Dec 2018*
> 
> klpca - Sedona Az
> Passepartout - Las Vegas NV
> *
> 
> 
> Jan 2019*
> 
> moonstone - Corozal Belize


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

May-Coconut Plantation, Siesta Key
August -Lagunamar
Sept-Northstar


----------



## jme

June.....Marriott Grande Ocean


----------



## LauriBuck

June - Mariott's Fairway Villas - Galloway, NJ (Near Atlantic City)
July  - Mariott's Summit Watch - Park City, UT
Sep  - Vitality Assurance Vacations - Collingswood, Ontario
Oct  - Mariott's Grand Chateau - Las Vegas
Nov  - Willowbrook at Lake Harmony, PA


----------



## TUGBrian

looks like a july match in park city!


----------



## dioxide45

Aruba - Marriott's Aruba Surf Club - September 2018


----------



## Sapper

This looks like fun. Sorry for the extra work Brian. 

July - Hyatt Beach House, Key West, FL
December - Park Hyatt, Beaver Creek, CO


----------



## TUGBrian

updated


----------



## moonstone

I booked 2 more stays while RCI had the discounted exchange sale on. 

July 28th, Crafts Inn, Wilmington VT for a week,  then Oct. 26th Vacation Villas at Titusville FL for 9 nights. (I will be putting in an upgrade to a different nearby resort for this stay when the time gets closer.)
So that is 36 nights from our 77,000 RCI points, and there is still a few hundred leftover!  

~Diane


----------



## amycurl

End of June, Killarney Country Club, Ireland (and then Sweden, Italy, Netherlands, Spain)
Mar 2019, Grand Ocean, HHI


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## silentg

Here are my next timeshare vacations
May 4-Vaction Village Weston, FL
May 19-Smuggler’s Notch, Vermont
May26-Berkshire Mountain Lodge Pittsfield.MA
Silentg


----------



## sologirl

Sept Grandview at Las Vegas
Jan 2019 Royal Haciendas, Playa de Carmen


----------



## Helaine

I makes me nervous to see people posting the exact dates they will be traveling. Seems like a guide so thieves know when to rob your house.  I guess I lived in NYC too long.


----------



## slip

Helaine said:


> I makes me nervous to see people posting the exact dates they will be traveling. Seems like a guide so thieves know when to rob your house.  I guess I lived in NYC too long.



Yep, you’ve lived in NYC too long. If I get robbed the first thing i’d do is blame someone on TUG.


----------



## dioxide45

Helaine said:


> I makes me nervous to see people posting the exact dates they will be traveling. Seems like a guide so thieves know when to rob your house.  I guess I lived in NYC too long.


TUG is pretty anonymous. This is probably more of a problem with Facebook where your friends (and people you know from high school) may not always be friends.


----------



## taffy19

Laguna Beach, CA in May.  No other trips planned for the rest of this year unless on the spur of the moment like this trip next week.


----------



## dioxide45

October 2018, Orlando - Sheraton Vistana Villages


----------



## TUGBrian

updated


----------



## pittle

November -Buganvilias - Puerto Vallarta


----------



## mas

Just noticed this.  Are you still maintaining the list?

Jan. 2019 Marriott's Canyon Villa's (Phoenix) and Desert Springs Villas II (Palm Springs, CA)


----------



## TUGBrian

sure can, just had a bit of a dropoff in posts!


----------



## kwelty

1/26/19  Canaan WV
2/23/19  Grandeur of the Seas Southern Caribbean Cruise (not a timeshare, but if anyone happens to be aboard...)
5/25/19  Golden Strand    Kill Devil Hills NC
6/9/19    Harbor Ridge     Mt Desert ME
8/18/19  Tree Tops    Gatlinburg TN
9/8/19    OBBC II    Kill Devil Hills NC


----------



## controller1

Next up
2019: 
Feb/Mar - Westin Mission Hills (5 nts)
Mar/Apr - Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas North & Westin Nanea Ocean Villas (19 nts)
July - Westin Riverfront Mountain Villas (7 nts)
Sep - Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas North (14 nts)


----------



## TUGBrian

updated for 2019


----------



## dmharris

TUGBrian said:


> *Jan 2019*
> 
> moonstone - Corozal Belize
> sologirl - Royal Haciendas, Playa Del Carmen
> mas - Marriott's Canyon Villa's (Phoenix) and Desert Springs Villas II (Palm Springs, CA)
> kwelty - Canaan WV
> dmharris - Marriott Ocean Pointe - 1/20 to 1/27
> 
> 
> 
> *Feb 2019*
> 1. kwelty - Grandeur of Seas cruise
> 2. controller1 - Westin Mission Hills
> 
> 
> *March 2019*
> 1. controller1 - Westin Ka'anapali
> 
> 
> *April 2019*
> 1. controller1 - Westin Ka'anapali
> 
> 
> *May 2019*
> 1. kwelty - Golden Strand Kill Devil Hills NC
> 
> 
> 
> *June 2019*
> 1. kwelty - Harbor Ridge ME
> 
> 
> 
> *July 2019*
> 1. controller1 - Westin Riverfront Mountain Villas
> 
> 
> 
> *August 2019*
> 1. kwelty - Tree Tops Gatlinburg TN
> 
> 
> 
> *Sept 2019*
> 1. kwelty - Outer Banks Beach Club Kill Devil Hills NC
> 2. Westin Ka'anapali
> 
> 
> 
> Oct 2019
> 
> Nov 2019
> 
> Dec 2019


----------



## Glenn2

May 2019 - ESJ Azul, San Juan PR
Jun 2019 - Suites at Fisherman's Wharf, San Francisco, CA
Oct 2019 - Ft. Lauderdale Beach Resort, Ft. Lauderdale, FL
Nov 2019 - Quarter House, New Orleans, LA
Dec 2019 - Ft. Lauderdale Beach Resort, Ft. Lauderdale, FL


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Jan 2019 = French Quarter, NOLA - Quarter House


----------



## dms1709

March-Aruba 
August-Hilton Head


----------



## MissRumphius

Hilton Head Sept 2019


----------



## silentg

Next timeshare vacations:2019

May-VV Weston, Florida 

August -Bethel Inn, Bethel,Maine 

October-Lehigh Acres, FL

November-Oyster Bay Sebastian, FL
Silentg


----------



## Sugarcubesea

May: 2019 =. Pinestead Reef


----------



## dioxide45

Orlando Aug/Sept 2019. Going over Labor Day Weekend!


----------



## rapmarks

November siesta key


----------



## moonstone

Middle of Sept. 2019, Killington VT.  End of Oct. 2019 -Ormond Beach, beginning of Nov. St Augustine Beach.  
End of Dec.2019 back to Corozal Belize for 3 mos.

~Diane


----------



## Sapper

DEC 2019 - Park Hyatt, Beaver Creek
APR 2020 - HRC, Ka’anapali Beach
MAY 2020 - Highlands Inn, Carmel


----------

